# Why Would



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Why Would Someone Want To Do This?????


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't you ever do anything because it's fun to try?


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Guess he doesn't own a lathe, or he had the idea and gave it a shot.

Either way he's a very clever fellow.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That is clever and well thought out.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why? Because he can. Lol
Pretty ingenious.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wfs said:


> Why Would Someone Want To Do This?????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG_wFRHrBsA&feature=related


No lathe? Or maybe they needed the parts to separate for some reason or another.









 







.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I once made a rung for a chair on a benchtop table saw because it was the easiest way to do it with the equip I had.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Pretty cool. Especially if you need for corner moldings, or cornices... No, those aren't the right words. Well, whatever those things are called...


----------

